# Hey Kids! It's frivolous lawsuit time!



## Aloicious (Jan 10, 2014)

Among the annals of fantastically frivolous lawsuits like the guy who started a class action against subway because his footlong sub wasnt a full 12" long, or the lady that filed against Sears for accidentally being charged $2 in sales tax when she had an exemption...we now have....THE D600 DUST LAWSUIT! join in the frivolous fun TODAY! Nikon D600 Dust Spot Issue

is it just me? this seems absolutely stupid and a potential clog on the legal system....for a dirty sensor...maybe the attorney purchased a D600, got some dust on the sensor (could be completely normal), typed in 'D600 dust' into google and now wants to stamp his feet and throw a tantrum because he thinks he's been cheated...even reading the lawsuit statement is comical...for example "Nikon released the new model D610 camera - perceived by many to be identical to the D600"...really? apparently being "perceived by many" is legal precedence now...ignore the feature changes, granted it wasn't a HUGE change, but certainly not "identical to the D600" as they claim...

Okay, so for those who did have the oil issue, yeah its a bummer, but mass produced items will always run the risk of small imperfections like that, I understand you got the shaft if you got one with the issue, but even Nikon offered information on it, and from my understanding, actually replaced shutters, under warranty, for those who did have the issue, which seems reasonable to me....an inconvenience, absolutely, but hardly legal recourse IMO. I could see them claiming the issue as a loss in resell value on the D600 for current owners after the D610 was released, but they aren't claiming that in the case.

if they wanted to sue Nikon, why not go after false 'impact damage' claims voiding warranty? that at least has some legitimate litigious backing, but I'm guessing the sample size was probably miniscule, and too time consuming to prove the false claim which could eat into the attorney's take-home pay...where this way anyone who has a dust spot on their D600 sensor can get a piece of the action! (regardless of if it was natural or caused by the shutter, because after all, how could they prove that?) 

but what could you expect from the same firm who is currently going after Yoplait claiming their greek yogurt is "neither greek, nor technically yogurt" because they added milk protein to it! Call the cops!...Yoplait Greek Yogurt Lawsuit

...or taking on payday loans, because the have....high interest rates!...Holy S**T! who would have known! Bank Cash Advance Loans | Payday Loans

/rant off

Okay okay okay...I know I'm flying off the handle on something that doesn't even affect me as a non-D600 owner. but stuff like this really gets to me since all it will do is line the attorney's pockets with money, get those actually affected by the issue practically nothing, clog the legal system wasting time and taxpayer money, and raise product costs on everything else for the rest of us...

where's a picture of the 'Don't sue people Panda' mascot from South park when you need it....ah, here we go:
[video]http://www.southparkstudios.com/clips/151321/public-service-announcement[/video]

EDIt- I'm not sure if this would fall under one of the 'taboo' subjects on the forum here like religion or guns...just to be clear, I'm not making a political statement, or argument, just ranting about something that affects all us DSLR users, especially nikon ones...mods, if you don't think this is appropriate, you can delete/lock/move/whatever this thread, I'm not going to get offended or anything.


----------



## EIngerson (Jan 10, 2014)

I agree with you. I hope Nikon goes all "Rich corporate level" on this turd and drains this guys life savings with years of drawn out court fees while winning the case.


----------



## Aloicious (Jan 10, 2014)

no need for all that, I just hope it gets thrown out in court, or better yet, doesn't even make it that far...the time and money nikon has to waste in court would just get passed on to consumers via price increases and further delay things we all want like R&D, etc...


----------



## EIngerson (Jan 10, 2014)

Aloicious said:


> no need for all that, I just hope it gets thrown out in court, or better yet, doesn't even make it that far...*the time and money nikon has to waste in court would just get passed on to consumers via price increases and further delay things we all want like R&D*, etc...




I'm okay with that, I shoot Canon.  lol


----------



## Aloicious (Jan 10, 2014)

don't think that just because this specific case is against nikon doesn't mean it wont affect canon and every other manufacturer too.


----------



## robbins.photo (Jan 10, 2014)

Woohooo!  I love frivolous lawsuit time.  Wait, I need a funny hat.

Ok, got it.  

In all seriousness of course, sadly we've gotten to the point where a lot of folks honestly believe that anytime they are inconvenienced or everything doesn't go according to plan that they should sue.  My guess is this will be some sort of class action lawsuit, and as anyone can tell you the only people who make money in a class action suit are the lawyers.  But hey, I knew Western Civilization was doomed when Barney the Dinosaur sued the San Diego Chicken.   If your legal system can put up with that kind of silliness it's time to stick a fork in it, cause it's done.


----------



## manaheim (Jan 10, 2014)

I seem to recall the dust being significant oil spots... that seems sort of nontrivial and I can understand going after Nikon over it.  But I've not researched it, and am not gonna. lol


----------



## runnah (Jan 10, 2014)

manaheim said:


> I seem to recall the dust being significant oil spots... that seems sort of nontrivial and I can understand going after Nikon over it.  But I've not researched it, and am not gonna. lol



I think fixing the issue for free is more than enough on Nikon's part.

**** like this makes me want to live in the woods far away from other people. Oh wait, I already do.


----------



## manaheim (Jan 10, 2014)

Yeah... I guess I can't argue that.

I guess I'm more "I understand the frustration", and not really so much "HEY! SUE NIKON!"

I think some of the ire comes from the fact that it seems like Nikon is a little slow to react to some problems.  Similar issue that I had with my D800 and the focusing challenges.


----------



## runnah (Jan 10, 2014)

manaheim said:


> Yeah... I guess I can't argue that.
> 
> I guess I'm more "I understand the frustration", and not really so much "HEY! SUE NIKON!"
> 
> I think some of the ire comes from the fact that it seems like Nikon is a little slow to react to some problems.  Similar issue that I had with my D800 and the focusing challenges.



Well the biggest harm you can do it to not buy their products and spread the word. Suing them does nothing but cost you money, clog the system and make you look like an *******.


----------



## astroNikon (Jan 10, 2014)

I have dust all over my house.
now I'm wondering if it's from the camera ?

where do I sign up !!


----------



## Aloicious (Jan 10, 2014)

manaheim said:


> Yeah... I guess I can't argue that.
> 
> I guess I'm more "I understand the frustration", and not really so much "HEY! SUE NIKON!"
> 
> I think some of the ire comes from the fact that it seems like Nikon is a little slow to react to some problems.  Similar issue that I had with my D800 and the focusing challenges.



I do totally understand the frustration, really, I do, I'm not trying to seem calloused against those who are upset with the dust issue, but more upset at those who vent their frustrations with a minor inconvenience by damaging the market, stressing the legal system, and passing the buck on other people so they can get their petty "retribution". I saw this posted on another forum and people were praising the lawyer, and yelling about how people need to stick it to nikon so they'll learn a lesson...really? what lesson do they think nikon will learn? its not like nikon maliciously put in bad shutters because they wanted to laugh at their customers...they're a business, they want to create the best products and create loyal users because that is what will make them money...perhaps they pushed the D600 to the customer a little early and should have tested a little longer, but look at the rumor sites clamoring with people wanting the next big thing, its a damned if you do, damned if you don't situation for them...

slow to react may seem accurate on the consumer end of things, but remember that while people immediately complain on the internet about anything and spread mass hysteria almost instantaneously about problems that may or may not be wide spread, the company needs time to research the problem, document the cases involved, investigate both the cause and possible solutions, test a fix for the problem, and examine the proposed solution's feasibility and plan the implementation before they can announce anything...


----------



## astroNikon (Jan 10, 2014)

The entire problem with manufacturing is that it is not defect free.

Sure manufacturers during design & development may cut a few corners (some cut out the entire middle) as it's all based on retail price and how much R&D/ returns /warranty cost, projected sales and making sure the entire item cycle project is profitable.   Think of how many things have teething problems .. cars, folding chairs/tables from Walmart, computers, roads, airplanes ... and cameras.  Go figure.


----------



## astroNikon (Jan 10, 2014)

Aloicious said:


> manaheim said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah... I guess I can't argue that.
> ...



I can tell you that if my d7000 was faulty I would have been devastated.  My first dSLR in 9 years.  It would have tormented me on why I thought it was a good option.  Then I may have returned or sold it and bought a Canon,or Sony or Fuji or Buzz Light Year.

So I understand when someone's camera just doesn't work as one expects.  
I remember when my Ford was in the shop all the time.  Then I took the car to the Honda dealership and traded it and never had a problem with the Honda.

Sometimes the inconvenience of something not working properly is beyond the expectations one had for the product.  One's time is valuable, and having to figure out "this or that" sometimes is beyond the available time and knowledge of the problem.


----------



## Aloicious (Jan 10, 2014)

astroNikon said:


> I can tell you that if my d7000 was faulty I would have been devastated.  My first dSLR in 9 years.  It would have tormented me on why I thought it was a good option.  Then I may have returned or sold it and bought a Canon,or Sony or Fuji or Buzz Light Year.
> 
> So I understand when someone's camera just doesn't work as one expects.
> I remember when my Ford was in the shop all the time.  Then I took the car to the Honda dealership and traded it and never had a problem with the Honda.
> ...



I agree, people don't need to sit around and wait for the company to fix the problem but they do need to understand why solutions aren't immediate. as you mentioned, you would have jumped ship to another brand...which is completely acceptable, those who didn't mind changing brands could have done that...but you didn't go and sue Ford either. like Runnah mentioned the biggest harm you can do is to move your money elsewhere, starting lawsuits doesn't 'teach the company a lesson' in any way, shape, or form.


----------



## astroNikon (Jan 10, 2014)

That law firm may be one of those "serial"  Class-Action firms who keep their jobs by suing as a Class-Action.  In the end they make tons of money and the people in the class action get $0.23 cents and a coupon.

I think the main issue is Nikon, at the start of production, had a batch of "bad" cameras (how large the batch though ??).  They found this out and made a change to correct it.  And cameras after that were fine, and they warrantied galore anyone who thought they had an issue.  That's what I got from what I read about it.   So it's going to be hard to do much.  The problem with a Class Action is that Nikon may just pay to prevent court which may cost more.   So the lawyers will get their payday and we'll get a coupon and 23 cents.


----------



## TheLost (Jan 10, 2014)

I think its going to be hard to prove Nikon did anything wrong.. 

1) Nikon released a 'Service Advisory' and basically said "If you have an issue send it to us and we'll fix it"
2) Nikon releases upgrades to camera all the time (D3200 -> D3300, D5200 -> D5300, D600 -> D610)

IMHO that kind of blows their case out of the water.


----------



## hamlet (Jan 10, 2014)

I feel pretty bad for the people who paid a lot of money for the d600 and got the dirty sensor problem. Whomever sued Nikon for it, i hope that this will raise awareness at Nikon so they will do a better job testing their cameras for flaws so everyone comes out ahead in the end.


----------



## PaulWog (Jan 10, 2014)

TheLost said:


> I think its going to be hard to prove Nikon did anything wrong..
> 
> 1) Nikon released a 'Service Advisory' and basically said "If you have an issue send it to us and we'll fix it"
> 2) Nikon releases upgrades to camera all the time (D3200 -> D3300, D5200 -> D5300, D600 -> D610)
> ...



I think the biggest issue (or alternatively a redeeming factor for Nikon) is how Nikon dealt with the fixes. If the majority of those suing have tried to have their D600 fixed multiple times, waiting on multiple warranty services, then a fair form of recourse is legal action. However, if the majority of people don't experience problems after the first servicing, then that's fair enough.


----------



## Derrel (Jan 10, 2014)

This kinda' thing makes me wanna got to McDonald's and get a drive-through coffee and thens spill it all over myself and then sue Mickey Dee's for like a billion dollars...


----------



## Braineack (Jan 10, 2014)

Derrel said:


> This kinda' thing makes me wanna got to McDonald's and get a drive-through coffee and thens spill it all over myself and then sue Mickey Dee's for like a billion dollars...



She actually sued for like $10K to cover her medical expenses, was only offered $800 to settle, and then they got $500,000 (after all was said and done) out of the deal through the courts. 

McD was selling coffee that was much hotter than any other company out there and it would not have resulted in such burns if they weren't serving 180-190°F coffee but 150-160°F coffee like the rest of the industry.  That temperature can cause third degree burns in about 10 seconds.

McD also ignored hundreds of other similar suits before this one, and it was the jury that awarded the huge million dollar payment, which was 2 days worth of profit from coffee sales; the judge later lowered to about 500K.

so, think twice...


----------



## astroNikon (Jan 10, 2014)

Braineack said:


> Derrel said:
> 
> 
> > This kinda' thing makes me wanna got to McDonald's and get a drive-through coffee and thens spill it all over myself and then sue Mickey Dee's for like a billion dollars...
> ...



OMG. I was holding a McD coffee whilst holding my d600 the other day.  I tripped due to the heat of the coffee in my hand.  I wonder if the dust from the camera then spilt all around my house!!  I should sue McD and Nikon for the price of a nice vacuum cleaner and emotional distress !!


----------



## Braineack (Jan 10, 2014)

im pretty sure my refurb'd d600 has dust on the sensor.  I'm too lazy to care.


----------



## 480sparky (Jan 10, 2014)

I'm gonna sue the OP for the time I wasted clicking on this thread.


----------



## skieur (Jan 10, 2014)

Aloicious said:


> but what could you expect from the same firm who is currently going after Yoplait claiming their greek yogurt is "neither greek, nor technically yogurt" because they added milk protein to it! Call the cops!...Yoplait Greek Yogurt Lawsuit
> 
> ...or taking on payday loans, because the have....high interest rates!...Holy S**T! who would have known! Bank Cash Advance Loans | Payday Loans
> 
> ...



Actually some lawsuits are not so frivolous.  I would like to see more of the greek yogurt lawsuits for example.  Blueberry muffins without blueberries, fruit cereals without fruit,  fruit juices with no fruit,  and some "spreads" contain all chemicals and none of the items on the label.  All power to anyone who sues to support truth in labeling and advertising products.

Taking on payday loans is also a great idea.  Criminal high interest rates are NOT in anyone's interest but organized crime which is highly involved in some of these operations.  Perhaps bank loans should be taken on as well.


----------



## 480sparky (Jan 10, 2014)

I'm gonna sue Nikon 'cuz my 50mm lens is actually 49.85mm.


----------



## runnah (Jan 10, 2014)

Derrel said:


> This kinda' thing makes me wanna got to McDonald's and get a drive-through coffee and thens spill it all over myself and then sue Mickey Dee's for like a billion dollars...




There is a photo out there of the woman's injuries and it was very graphic. She deserved every penny.


----------



## skieur (Jan 10, 2014)

My favourite will always be the woman who put her RV motorhome on cruise control and left the driver's seat to go into the back to make breakfast. Needless to say she sued for the resulting accident. I suppose she was thinking "autopilot"...if she was thinking at all, that is.

Although it might be hard to believe, she won!


----------



## JacaRanda (Jan 10, 2014)

Money money money money, MONEY
Money money money money, MONEY
Money money money money, MONEY
Money money money money, MONEY
Money money money money, MONEY
Money money money money, MONEY

Some people got to have it
Hey, Hey, Hey - some people really need it

Hey, listen to me, y'all do thangs, do thangs, do thangs - bad thangs with it
Well, you wanna do thangs, do thangs, do thangs - good thangs with it - yeah

Un Huh, talkin' bout cash money, money

Talkin' bout cash money - dollar bills y'all - come on, now

Yeah, yeah
Yeah, yeah

For the love of money
People will steal from their mother

For the love of money
People will rob their own brother

For the love of money
People can't even walk the streets
Because they'll never know who in the world they're gonna beat
For that mean, oh mean, mean green

Almighty Dollar!

Cash Money

For the love of money
People will lie, rob, they will cheat

For the love of money
People don't care who they hurt or beat

For the love of money
A woman will sell her precious body

For a small piece of paper it carries a lot of weight
Oh, that mean, mean, mean, mean, mean green

Almighty Dollar!

Talkin' bout, talkin' bout - cash

I know that money is the root of all evil
Do funny things to some people

Give me a nickel, brother can you spare a dime
Money can drive some people out of their minds

For the love of money
No good, no good, no good

For the love of money
Don't sell ya soul for the money - no, no

For the love of money
Lay down, lay down - women will

Money is the root of all evil
Do funny things to some people

Give me a nickel, brother can you spare a dime
Money can drive some people out of their minds

For the love of money
Got to have it - I really need it

For the love of money
Give it up, give it up, give it up - yeah

For the love of money
Got to have it - some people really need it

For the love of money
Give me, give me, give me - cash money

For the love of money
I need - I need

For the love of money
Keep me, keep me, keep me - happy

For the love of money
For the love of money
How many days have I heard ya say

For the love of money
Don't let it, don't let it - don't let money rule ya

For the love of money
How many days have I heard ya say

For the love of money
Don't let it, don't let it - don't let it, don't let money fool you, no

For the love of money
Yeah, yeah, yeah, yeah

For the love of money
Got to have it - I really need it

Don't do it - don't do it

Brother - save ya soul - save ya soul - don't sell it
For that mean, mean, mean, mean green

People, don't let money, don't let money change you

Almighty Dollar!

I keep ah tellin' you
People, don't let money, don't let money change you

Almighty Dollar!

Um, 'cause it'll keep on changing - yeah- changing up your mind

It'll keep on - it'll keep on - changing - yeah - changing up your mind

I'm tellin' y'all
People, don't let money, don't let money change you

Almighty Dollar!

I keep ah tellin' y'all
People, don't let money, don't let money change you

Almighty Dollar!

Yeah - 'cause it'll keep on changing - yeah - changing up your mind

It'll keep on changing - yeah - changing up your mind

I'm tellin' y'all
People, don't let money, don't let money change you

Almighty Dollar!


----------



## ratssass (Jan 10, 2014)

we had a local case here years back where a burglar broke into a seasonal cabin,cut himself up pretty bad entering the window,sued for his medical expenses and won.WTF


----------



## astroNikon (Jan 10, 2014)

skieur said:


> My favourite will always be the woman who put her RV motorhome on cruise control and left the driver's seat to go into the back to make breakfast. Needless to say she sued for the resulting accident. I suppose she was thinking "autopilot"...if she was thinking at all, that is.
> 
> Although it might be hard to believe, she won!


snopes.com: Cruise Control as Auto Pilot


even Winnebago mentions this urban legend on their website, at the bottom
Contact


----------



## JacaRanda (Jan 10, 2014)

ratssass said:


> we had a local case here years back where a burglar broke into a seasonal cabin,cut himself up pretty bad entering the window,sued for his medical expenses and won.WTF



Sometimes it pays to be a criminal - Burglar, Walls Street etc.   

Report: Wall Street may have to pay $50B in mortgage penalties - CBS News

No mention of criminal charges in this article.


----------



## JerryLove (Jan 10, 2014)

480sparky said:


> I'm gonna sue the OP for the time I wasted clicking on this thread.


I'm gonna file a class action suit on your behalf and that of everyone else on this thread. I'll get 2/3rds of the money and all the rest of you can fight over the scraps.


----------



## astroNikon (Jan 10, 2014)

JerryLove said:


> 480sparky said:
> 
> 
> > I'm gonna sue the OP for the time I wasted clicking on this thread.
> ...


well, we'll sue you on our behalf of sueing on our behalf, and accidentally drop some hot coffee on your lap while we put our RV on cruise control and all go to the back to mediate our litagation with you.


----------



## ratssass (Jan 10, 2014)

....first thing we do is kill all the lawyers    <------who said that?


----------



## astroNikon (Jan 10, 2014)

ratssass said:


> ....first thing we do is kill all the lawyers    <------who said that?


put them in the trunk of the RV


----------



## robbins.photo (Jan 10, 2014)

astroNikon said:


> skieur said:
> 
> 
> > My favourite will always be the woman who put her RV motorhome on cruise control and left the driver's seat to go into the back to make breakfast. Needless to say she sued for the resulting accident. I suppose she was thinking "autopilot"...if she was thinking at all, that is.
> ...



In the version I heard Bigfoot was driving the RV.  So.. is that still urban myth?  Cause I always loved that story.. lol


----------



## robbins.photo (Jan 10, 2014)

ratssass said:


> ....first thing we do is kill all the lawyers <------who said that?



Probably not the guy that is going to sue you for terroristic threats.. rotfl


----------



## IByte (Jan 10, 2014)

skieur said:


> Actually some lawsuits are not so frivolous.  I would like to see more of the greek yogurt lawsuits for example.  Blueberry muffins without blueberries, fruit cereals without fruit,  fruit juices with no fruit,  and some "spreads" contain all chemicals and none of the items on the label.  All power to anyone who sues to support truth in labeling and advertising products.
> 
> Taking on payday loans is also a great idea.  Criminal high interest rates are NOT in anyone's interest but organized crime which is highly involved in some of these operations.  Perhaps bank loans should be taken on as well.



Simple, don't apply for them with horrendous credit or at all.


----------



## skieur (Jan 10, 2014)

480sparky said:


> I'm gonna sue Nikon 'cuz my 50mm lens is actually 49.85mm.



Where do you draw the line on truth in advertising?....that is the bottom line


----------



## skieur (Jan 10, 2014)

ratssass said:


> ....first thing we do is kill all the lawyers <------who said that?



No, my lawyer was outstanding in a 5 year case.  He only invoiced me  $500,000


----------



## skieur (Jan 10, 2014)

IByte said:


> skieur said:
> 
> 
> > Actually some lawsuits are not so frivolous. I would like to see more of the greek yogurt lawsuits for example. Blueberry muffins without blueberries, fruit cereals without fruit, fruit juices with no fruit, and some "spreads" contain all chemicals and none of the items on the label. All power to anyone who sues to support truth in labeling and advertising products.
> ...



Easy for us to say, but not so easy for the less fortunate making minimum wage.


----------



## Josh66 (Jan 10, 2014)

Braineack said:


> Derrel said:
> 
> 
> > This kinda' thing makes me wanna got to McDonald's and get a drive-through coffee and thens spill it all over myself and then sue Mickey Dee's for like a billion dollars...
> ...


It doesn't seem so frivolous when you know the facts...

HOT COFFEE, a documentary feature film


----------



## IByte (Jan 10, 2014)

skieur said:


> Easy for us to say, but not so easy for the less fortunate making minimum wage.



Umm actually I can since I grew up simple, and been in that situation more than once.  It's more or less selling your soul to the devil. 

I'm not going to start a debate, and I'm all for in increased living wages. but IMO most minimum wage jobs out there are not meant to be long-term careers.


----------



## EIngerson (Jan 10, 2014)

My dad can beat up your dad.


----------



## IByte (Jan 10, 2014)

EIngerson said:


> My dad can beat up your dad.



Lol oh yeah I'm telling my big brother.... take that!


----------



## EIngerson (Jan 10, 2014)

Aloicious said:


> no need for all that, I just hope it gets thrown out in court, or better yet, doesn't even make it that far...the time and money nikon has to waste in court would just get passed on to consumers via price increases and further delay things we all want like R&D, etc...



Don't you think suing them in the first place has the same effect?


----------



## EIngerson (Jan 10, 2014)

IByte said:


> EIngerson said:
> 
> 
> > My dad can beat up your dad.
> ...



I'll tell my uncle&#8230;..


----------



## ratssass (Jan 10, 2014)

*MO-O-O-O-O-MMM!!!!!!!*


----------

